# Keyboard mapping problem

## rolypoly

Just discovered a keyboard mapping problem, which I think has only happened since I moved from xf86-input-keyboard to xf86-input-evdev

On my local machine, the cursor keys work perfectly, however, when I use VirtualBox or a Citrix session, my left cursor key becomes the right-alt key.

I've run xev to look a the key codes and can see that on the local machine I'm actually getting to key values for a single press, as below:

```
KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,

    root 0x1ad, subw 0x0, time 3183478315, (166,37), root:(170,769),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

MappingNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,

    root 0x1ad, subw 0x0, time 3183478315, (166,37), root:(170,769),

    state 0x0, keycode 100 (keysym 0xff51, Left), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

MappingNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248

KeyRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,

    root 0x1ad, subw 0x0, time 3183478400, (166,37), root:(170,769),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

MappingNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248

KeyRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,

    root 0x1ad, subw 0x0, time 3183478400, (166,37), root:(170,769),

    state 0x0, keycode 100 (keysym 0xff51, Left), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

So it seems that locally, the machine doesn't care about getting an Alt_R before a left, so when I edit a document and press the left cursor key to navigate around a document the cursor moves left. But in a Citrix session or a VirtualBox VM, it traps the Alt_R and not the left cursor key.

Can anyone suggest a way of fixing this? I suspect that fixing the double key return is the solution, but I don't know how.

Thanks,

Roland.

----------

## VoidMage

The problem may lie in that some of those virtual machines may not

have xkb extension for xserver.

----------

## rolypoly

The virtual machine is a Windows virtual machine, not linux. Plus it happens in Citrix sessions to Windows hosts.

----------

